# RLT29 VOTING



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

*RLT29 VOTE*​
*Please vote for the picture you like the best, the picture with the most votes in a weeks time will win the watch. Please do not vote for your own picture or the vote will be removed. *

1. Cheap Swiss. I need an RLT 22.30%2. My Proudest Watch00.00%3. Time can't go quick enough11.15%4. When I get a round Tuit!11.15%5. Senior Citizen Meal33.45%6. just let a German try putting a towel on this sunbed33.45%7. Arab Spring(s)00.00%8. Please sir, can I have some more?11.15%9. 'He who dares, Rodders...he who dares!'66.90%10. Just another day at work!!!!44.60%11. 'Oh, the horror!'44.60%12. Hmmm, Postman late with my new RLT today.78.05%13. "Invicta Watches. For the times when a TW Steel just isn't big enough!"11.15%14. Brothers in arms33.45%15. 'Here he goes again taking pictures of his watch'33.45%16. My single digit watch collection66.90%17. Planning a monster night in?44.60%18. "Never mind the world. One watch is not enough!"33.45%19. Just put my Shakeo SKX007J on charge.22.30%20. Enter this one I will44.60%21. Time suspended 1763 - 19121213.79%22. Dynamic even when stationary44.60%23. Time is fleeting, enjoy it.22.30%24. That RLT.... MINE! MINE! 00.00%25. That Bloke's Monster1112.64%


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Please wait for all images to load before voting.

1. Cheap Swiss. I need an RLT









2.








3. Time can't go quick enough till I know if I have won









4. When I get a round Tuit!










5."Senior Citizen Meal" First, soak for ten minutes.










6. `just let a German try putting a towel on this sunbed'










7. Arab Spring(s)










8. "Please sir, can I have some more?"










9. 'He who dares, Rodders...he who dares!'










10. Just another day at work!!!!










11. 'Oh, the horror!'










12. Hmmm, Postman late with my new RLT today.










13. "Invicta Watches. For the times when a TW Steel just isn't big enough!"










14. Brothers in arms










15. 'Here he goes again taking pictures of his watch'










16. My single digit watch collection










17. Planning a monster night in?










18. "Never mind the world. One watch is not enough!"










19. Just put my Shakeo SKX007J on charge.










20. Enter this one I will










21. Time suspended 1763 - 1912










22. Dynamic even when stationary










23. Time is fleeting, enjoy it.









24. That RLT.... MINE! MINE!









25. That Bloke's Monster


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Damn... Gonna be a tough choice! Good job guys


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Well done to everyone that entered Some really great photos as Hugh said its going to be tough


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Excellent stuff, my vote is in, good luck to everyone who took the time to enter :thumbsup:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Vote cast , good luck all who entered :thumbsup:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Well done chaps!


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Davey P said:


> Excellent stuff, my vote is in, good luck to everyone who took the time to enter :thumbsup:


 Can't wait, for Monday week to show off my new "freshly won" RLT29. Get in! :yahoo: .

Eat my shorts Davey P. :teethsmile:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I didn't take part in the end, but some great entries! Down to 4 from a 1st run through, now to go back and decide!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

There could only be a single one for me! :notworthy:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

robden said:


> Can't wait, for Monday week to show off my new "freshly won" RLT29. Get in! :yahoo: .
> 
> Eat my shorts Davey P. :teethsmile:


 I think you might be right matey, when I checked earlier my entry had received a grand total of zero votes.... :tumbleweed:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Davey P said:


> I think you might be right matey, when I checked earlier my entry had received a grand total of zero votes.... :tumbleweed:


 It seems everyone did read the PM :teethsmile:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Let the best one win unless it's daveyp lol :baby:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

voted, good luck to all, some fantastic entries!

haven't got a clue which one is RWPs entry... Honest :laugh:


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Voted although it was a tough choice, but in the end one stood out for me.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Still a big fat 0% for me - I'm beginning to think you guys really don't want me to win... 

:laugh:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Still a big fat 0% for me - I'm beginning to think you guys really don't want me to win...
> 
> :laugh:


 Don't worry Davey. Next competition will only be elegible to us losers  right Roy?

(that or we demand for a re-run because the competition clearly stated voting would open yesterday! :taz: )


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

hughlle said:


> Don't worry Davey. Next competition will only be elegible to us losers  right Roy?


 The next competition is likely to be mine, as I am fast approaching that well known milestone of 5600 posts.... I might have to change the rules though, so I can enter my own prize draw :tongue:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Some really great pics....I have cast my vote....and the pic did have a watch in it!......but it wasn't Davey's...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Davey P said:


> The next competition is likely to be mine, as I am fast approaching that well known milestone of 5600 posts.... I might have to change the rules though, so I can enter my own prize draw :tongue:


 No one will enter then Davey...you might as well keep the prize and not bother with the comp! :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Davey P said:


> Still a big fat 0% for me - I'm beginning to think you guys really don't want me to win...
> 
> :laugh:


 Your not the only one davey :sadwalk: lol may be we should start a looser comp were the biggest looser wins :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks like there's an early leader and it's........................not me :sadwalk:

.....I'll have to see about that.... :character0275:

:robot:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Davey P said:


> The next competition is likely to be mine, as I am fast approaching that well known milestone of 5600 posts.... I might have to change the rules though, so I can enter my own prize draw :tongue:





Roger the Dodger said:


> No one will enter then Davey...you might as well keep the prize and not bother with the comp! :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 Roger, you`re forgetting the forum policy that Davey is not allowed to win any competition or prize draw even if he is the only entrant
View attachment 10018
:laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Roger, you`re forgetting the forum policy that Davey is not allowed to win any competition or prize draw even if he is the only entrant [IMG alt="mad0215.gif" data-fileid="10018"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_09/mad0215.gif.cdf80d5ae27db6e5148b67817b91ee09.gif[/IMG] :laugh:


 For a mod, you're not a bad bloke, Mach....I like your thinking! :thumbsup:

....only jestin' Dave! :teethsmile:


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

That was tricky but my vote is now cast.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

kanab22 said:


> That was tricky but my vote is now cast.


 Thanks, mate!......whadya mean it wasn't me........bugger!..... :sadwalk:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Didn't want to win anyway.........so there.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice work guys, vote now cast

Glad Rolexgirl didn't enter, as I suspect she would have polled quite highly


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Sad to have missed this one. I've been away. Great bunch of pictures and a difficult choice, but I did choose one. Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

just taken a closer look at #16... That must have taken some effort


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

How do I vote? Oh hang on, im on tapatalk or whatever it's called. I'll try logging in via Internet and see if there's any buttons.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

There we are, voting buttons appeared when I logged on to full site via internet. That's me voted then, and boy it's close!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> No one will enter then Davey...you might as well keep the prize and not bother with the comp! :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 OK mate, in the spirit of the forum, I will change the rules of my own forthcoming prize draw to say that I can't win my own prize - Happy now? :angry:

:laugh:


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Good luck to everyone that's entered!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

dowsing said:


> Good luck to everyone that's entered!


 I will need more than luck after checking the results so far. One... lousy.... vote.... Seriously? What a swizz, this has got to be the worst competition ever! :angry:

:laughing2dw:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Davey P said:


> I will need more than luck after checking the results so far. One... lousy.... vote.... Seriously? What a swizz, this has got to be the worst competition ever! :angry:
> 
> :laughing2dw:


 Could be worse you could have zero :yes: mind you not much worse i suppose :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

andyclient said:


> Could be worse you could have zero :yes: mind you not much worse i suppose :laugh:


 That makes me feel much better, cheers buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I didn't enter. but I've voted. Here's the problem: Not enough people are voting for the entry for which I voted!!!!

Later,
William

I didn't enter. but I've voted. Here's the problem: Not enough people are voting for the entry for which I voted!!!!

Later,
William


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Here's the problem: Not enough people are voting for the entry for which I voted!!!!


 No, the problem is not enough people are voting for MY ENTRY!!! :taz:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I demand the competition is kept open until more people have had a chance to vote for my pic :watch:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Is there going to be "A reveal" of who did what after I've the winner has been notified?

Rob....

Sentfrommylaptopwithnospacebarworking


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

robden said:


> Is there going to be "A reveal" of who did what after I've the winner has been notified?
> 
> Rob....
> 
> Sentfrommylaptopwithnospacebarworking


 Not unless I get a few votes. I'm too embarrassed. :blush:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Bob Sheruncle said:


> Not unless I get a few votes. I'm too embarrassed. :blush:


 Don't be silly Bob it's the taking part that counts not the winning.

No it's not is it?? It's the winning...........winning is everything.

Rob....


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I should have "run a book"


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've just had a look to see who's in front, I forgot who sent what, very interesting


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Roy said:


> I've just had a look to see who's in front, I forgot who sent what, very interesting


 I sent them all Roy so just send me the watch and we can sort it out in the future. :thumbsup:

Rob....


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Roy said:


> I've just had a look to see who's in front, I forgot who sent what, very interesting


 I can tell you who's definitely NOT in front..... :taz:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It's neck and neck between two photos, never considered there might be a draw


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Roy said:


> It's neck and neck between two photos, never considered there might be a draw


 Obviously we re-run the competition. It has clearly been rigged, so the sensible step is to only allow those with no votes to enter so as to make sure there are no shenanigans  (eat yer heart out davey! )


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

hughlle said:


> Obviously we re-run the competition. It has clearly been rigged


 According to the Oxford Dictionary:

Definition of swizz in English:

swizz 
Pronunciation: /swɪz/

NOUN [USUALLY IN SINGULAR] British informal
A thing that is disappointing or represents a mild swindle:
"what a swizz!"

:angry:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I see someone has made a proper vote. I'm getting that vicarious feeling again. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Still not voted, if anyone wants to make a substantial bid for my help...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Come on guys we need a winner, only 1 hour and 40 minutes to go.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

We have a winner : 21. Time suspended 1763 - 1912 Congratulations, I will let the lucky winner announce who they are :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Congratulations and good show Roy. I'm thinking it is David..


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

hughlle said:


> Congratulations and good show Roy. I'm thinking it is David..


 That's good thinking Hugh, I have indeed been lucky enough to win the competition. I say lucky as all the pictures were great & it was a very close run thing. I am a bit vexed for the person coming second as it could easily have worked out the other way round.

I had a great time taking lots of photos & working away with different ideas. As I haven't ever won anything before I had no expectations about winning but just really enjoyed taking part.

Many thanks to Roy for both the prize & organising the competition & also to all the forum members who joined in with their pictures & votes. I have really been very lucky and am absolutely thrilled.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well done David and thank you to all who entered :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Clearly there is no love for Finding Nemo on this forum  Not too bothered though as I don't wear quartz, would have just gone in a fundraiser :biggrin:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Well done David :band: and many thanks to Roy for a Superb competition and prize :thumbs_up:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

What a bloody swizz, this is the worst forum ever, I don't know why I bother.... oh, and congratulations to the "winner", of course :laughing2dw:


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Congratulations David :clap:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Davey P said:


> What a bloody swizz, this is the worst forum ever, I don't know why I bother.... oh, and congratulations to the "winner", of course :laughing2dw:


 Did you get any votes in the end? I managed a few even though I messed up with the picture - it was the one of my dog on the sunbed but I intended to put a little banner on saying `my watch dog' but am crap with photoshop things.

But - congratulations to David. That was a very good entry.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

What a wonderful host and forum. :rltrlt:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Single digit got my vote, because I can not imagine trying to do that.

Congratulations to David too, and well done all especially Roy


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

richy176 said:


> Did you get any votes in the end?


 One... lousy.... vote.... :tumbleweed: Despite the fact that mine was clearly the best entry.....

The following extract is from the Collins English Thesaurus:

*Swindle:*

noun

fraud, fiddle (British, informal), rip-off (slang), racket, scam (slang), sting (informal), deception, imposition, deceit, trickery, double-dealing, con trick (informal), sharp practice, swizzle (British, informal), knavery, swizz (British, informal), roguery, fastie (Australian, slang)

I think I've made my point :laughing2dw:


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

Davey P said:


> One... lousy.... vote.... :tumbleweed: Despite the fact that mine was clearly the best entry.....


 You know that was me voting for you yeah?


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Great competition and very generous prize Roy, well done to the winner. I'm not jealous at all. Honest!

:clap:


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Well done David. Great picture, you got my vote. (sorry Davey







)


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great watch compitition and a really great watch! Nice one Roy!

Well done David! :thumbsup:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks for the chance Roy and well done to David.

Now then! Anyone going to own up?

I'll start.

Mine was the Citizen in a bowl of water soaking for ten minutes.............and yours was??

Rob....


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

2 seagull watches parodying finding nemo


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Great prize and a massive well done to Roy and the winner....


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

mine was Please sir, can I have some more?

One chuffing vote! That person gets 10% off anything on my website! :clap:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Which one was RWP's?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

davidcxn said:


> That's good thinking Hugh, I have indeed been lucky enough to win the competition. I say lucky as all the pictures were great & it was a very close run thing. I am a bit vexed for the person coming second as it could easily have worked out the other way round.
> 
> I had a great time taking lots of photos & working away with different ideas. As I haven't ever won anything before I had no expectations about winning but just really enjoyed taking part.
> 
> Many thanks to Roy for both the prize & organising the competition & also to all the forum members who joined in with their pictures & votes. I have really been very lucky and am absolutely thrilled.


 Well done, and deserved. :yes:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Yoda. :teethsmile: Me it was


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Well done to all and thank you to the person who voted for me! :yes:

Mike


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Congratulations David you got my vote.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I decided to vote according to tag lines. My favourite was the big fan one.

Anyway, congratulations David. 

Later,
William


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*If i had'nt been off the ale for the last 8 years i'd be drowning in that Kraken be now. *

*Pardy anyone * :band: :drinks:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

well done to the winner.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Mine was the watch movement and screwdriver and the 'He who dares' tag. Some great pictures on display, and how do you even go about getting 5 watches to show consecutive single digits.... :notworthy:

Great comp, Roy.......obviously a swizz that I didn't win.....but always the next one to look forward to :laughing2dw: ...and well done to David :thumbsup:


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Many thanks guys for the kind messages of congratulations & for those that liked / voted for my picture. :yes:

I must say all the pictures though were great with a diverse & clever mix of design & humour. They certainly could all have merited & deserved to be described as "winners". It was a great competition and very kind of Roy to set up and offer such a special prize. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Congrats David and a great prize too 

Great comp Roy and we'll done to all who entered :notworthy:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

On reflection I should have entered this but I forgot


----------

